# How to stop a creaking saddle?



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

I've already searched but didn't see anything I liked. I picked up a SLR Superflow not too long ago and I absolutely love the saddle. It fits me wonderfully. With that said, it creaks like nobodies business. I can hear it with headphones in. 

Any ideas as to fix this?

Thanks in advance. 

Brandon


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

If it has carbon rails, apply carbon assembly paste to the rails where the seat post clamp fastens. If the rails are metal, apply a thin layer of lithium grease.


----------



## trailflow (Sep 7, 2014)

Silicone spray lubricant has worked for me in the past with alloy rails. Be sure to spray into the points where the rails connect to the base of the saddle front and rear.

Not sure if its safe to use on carbon rails.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

First job...figure out what is creaking exactly. Rule out any possible "oh $hit my saddle was about to break in half from this crank in the rails/shell".

Strange stuff can happen. Shoot I just got back from a 5-day cycle tour. We went over a stretch of road with regular bad asphalt repairing (think ka-THUNK in your @$$ every 10-20 yards)...One guy had a spring saddle, spring outright snapped after a bit.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

I swore my saddle was creaking. Turns out it was the seatpost. Try a different seatpost to test.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

If it's the seat, I have a trick that works very well.

There's an oil out there not used on bikes that's very, very sticky. Normal oils, even tenacious oil, don't seem to work here. They all seem to just drip away after a ride or two and I find grease can't get in the little crannies. So the key for me is bar oil. So what I do is put a bit of this oil in a syringe and apply it to the spots where the rails meet the shell/body/underside of the saddle. Bar oil is used on chainsaws and is very sticky/stretchy and it stays in place. That's it's job, to stay in place even on a spinning chainsaw. I find this to be very effective. Only a very little bit is needed at the contact points.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the tips everyone. I put a bit of lithium grease on the rails and it worked like a champ. If for some reason the creaking comes back, then I'll be getting some bar oil for the next fix. Thanks again. 

Brandon


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Suck it up and ride standing all the time.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

BigPoser said:


> Thanks for the tips everyone. I put a bit of lithium grease on the rails and it worked like a champ. If for some reason the creaking comes back, then I'll be getting some bar oil for the next fix. Thanks again.
> 
> Brandon


Just use the grease you have. Having the remnants of a gallon of bar oil in the garage, and having used it and grease for various non-chainsaw applications, I know that bar oil is a neat substance - definitely different than "normal' oil and grease. But imho not worth buying just to treat your saddle rails. The grease you used works just as well. I really don't think that bar oil clings better or will last longer for that application. But if you happen to have some give it a try.

FWIW, gear oil (aka hypoid, SAE 80W/90 etc) is also a thick, clingy oil that might be worth trying for things on a bike that need something more substantial than oil, but less than grease.... but it stinks!

But, my opinion is that any old oil and any old grease that you happen to have on hand are nearly, if not totally, as effective as specialty products for bike applications.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

mfdemicco said:


> I swore my saddle was creaking. Turns out it was the seatpost. Try a different seatpost to test.


Happened to me as well, more times than I care to admit.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Camilo said:


> Just use the grease you have. But, my opinion is that any old oil and any old grease that you happen to have on hand are nearly, if not totally, as effective as specialty products for bike applications.


That is one of the most honest truths I have ever seen posted on these forums.


----------

